# Lock n dam!!!! :D



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

First advincuter there didn't go so hot due to muddy water. Skunked! 
Weather held through the week so I gave it another shot. Got my first limite there. Pics to come when I get home. All wear cought on grubs. White seemed to do best followed by black an neon


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Good deal!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Congratz. Man cant fish until 2 more weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Are you saying that you caught fish today ?


.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Lets see the pics!! Way to star persistent. I have to drive 2 hours to get there and after getting skunked, i would feel discouraged. Glad you got back up there and limited out.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Pics


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*L&D*

How hard is it, and where, can you launch a kayak there? 
I have a yak, and would love to try that spot someday.
Thanks


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

I put in on the other side of the marina it wasn't hard at all to paddle around but I probably won't put the yak in by myself again without a second person


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Heading back with the gf. Y'all stop by an say high. If anyone will be at river side this weekend stop an say hi ill be on a blue an black X factor kayak. If I'm not in the yak itll be docked in the river at riverside yell chad An ill come out we can have a fish fry or something.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good catch at the infamous LnD!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice catch, thanks for the report!


----------

